# Hobby Electronics Suppliers



## jcdammeyer (Aug 23, 2022)

I've bought from here occasionally.  Some cool stuff if you are also into playing with electronics.  And it's Canadian.
Universal Solder Electronic Supplier


----------



## Tomc938 (Aug 23, 2022)

RP Electronics is another company.  In Vancouver.





__





						RP Electronics - Test Instruments , Power Supplies , Inverters , Electronic Project Kits and more!
					

R.P. Electronic Components Ltd. is an electronic parts distributor stocking a wide selection of electronic components and test instruments. Visit our website today!



					www.rpelectronics.com


----------



## trlvn (Aug 23, 2022)

In Ontario, there is Sayal Electronics & Hobbies:





__





						SAYAL Electronics and Hobbies - Home Page
					

SAYAL Electronics is a component distribution company specializing in buying and selling of all excess or closeout electronics inventories.




					secure.sayal.com
				




They have a bunch of random, offshore stuff kind of like Princess Auto.  I was in the Burlington store yesterday as I was looking for some smaller wire ties--they have lots of sizes, colours and weights at cheap prices.  Also bought a couple of USB charging cables.

Craig


----------



## phaxtris (Aug 23, 2022)

Alberta and Manitoba has active electronics

National semiconductor used to send samples out for free as well, I don't know if they are still doing that, but you used to be able put in a request and they would send an entire rail of whattever component...worth a try

Ali express is the best deal...100 1/4w resistors...1$, Arduino Nano...3$....10pcs 7805...2$.....you name it, it's on there, most of it comes in about 2 weeks


----------



## mickeyf (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks for this - an additional source is always good to know about. Although as phaxtris says, aliExpress may be the least costly, being closest to the manufacturers.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 23, 2022)

There’s Solarbotics around 12th &32 N.E to.


----------



## Degen (Aug 23, 2022)

I solder a lot in my business and switched over to lead free 18 years ago with much pain.  I'm going to share my secret for a painless transition.  KOKI solder.  Good temperature controlled iron and finally set it between 720-735 not higher.


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 23, 2022)

B&E electronics is a good place for components, wire, tools etc in Calgary.  They have a decent online catalog system as well.  Their are no tagged prices in the store.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 23, 2022)

Active Electronics | UNIVERSAL-SOLDER
					

Welcome to Universal-Solder! Canada's one-stop shop for electronic parts and kits, Arduino-compatible boards and modules. Click today to explore our collection!




					universal-solder.ca


----------



## Degen (Aug 24, 2022)

www.Digikey.ca  and www.mouser.ca both are USA companies but Mouser ships from Waterloo, ON


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 24, 2022)

Degen said:


> www.Digikey.ca  and www.mouser.ca both are USA companies but Mouser ships from Waterloo, ON


I'll second @Degen 's ref of Digikey.  Go to the .ca web site and all is in landed $CDN with FedEx "overnight" shipping a flat rate of $8.50 including dealing with the border crossing so no surprises.

Not sure how they can do it for $8.50 but some other companies south of the border should be doing a best practices review and use them for a benchmark both for shipping costs and cross border sales.

I haven't dealt with Mouser but I understand they are comparable to Digikey.

D


----------



## Degen (Aug 24, 2022)

Tecnico said:


> I'll second @Degen 's ref of Digikey.  Go to the .ca web site and all is in landed $CDN with FedEx "overnight" shipping a flat rate of $8.50 including dealing with the border crossing so no surprises.
> 
> Not sure how they can do it for $8.50 but some other companies south of the border should be doing a best practices review and use them for a benchmark both for shipping costs and cross border sales.
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to mention that, yes they are very similar, but compare prices sometimes one is cheap sometimes the other.

There are better in price than brick and mortar stores, but in terms of pricing they are not the lowest cost.  Some of what I've bought in terms of components has been been 100x less at other sources, but you have to buy volume to win and have several lifetimes supply.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 26, 2022)

Degen said:


> There are better in price than brick and mortar stores, but in terms of pricing they are not the lowest cost.  Some of what I've bought in terms of components has been been 100x less at other sources, but you have to buy volume to win and have several lifetimes supply.



I get what you mean about Qty. pricing.  Once you start to make numbers and get to have an automated assy line then Digikey etc. start looking expensive and you need to shop further up the food chain.

Interesting though to sometimes look at the quantity pricing Digikey offers, big difference.

D


----------



## That-Guy (Sep 9, 2022)

If your in the Hamilton-ish area, nutech electronics on Parkdale has all kinds of goodies. 

I also order from Mouser on the regular, their decent, but have been slammed with a crazy customs charge one time. Fluke I assume, or an overzealous employee.....


----------



## Degen (Sep 10, 2022)

If you venture a little closer to Toronto/Mississauga area  consider just east Dixie Rd and Matheson.  Several Electronic suppliers side by side.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 10, 2022)

I was really impressed with Digikey Canada. I stumbled on replacement jaws for my beloved WireFox which has done a lot of work over the years.
I purchased as 'guest' without setting up account. Reasonable shipping *I think $8 or something) arrived in like 3 days.

Example 3x 26 AWG servo wire.


----------

